# New house, new workshop..



## Jonzjob (20 Jul 2018)

We have finally found our new, to us, house and I will be putting a wooden workshop in the garden. It's a flat plot so no problem there. I am looking at a 4.5 X 3 metre base. My question is what concrete slab will I need to go down for it? How thick?

There isn't going to be any really heavy going in there, but it's been a very long time since I have done owt like this and basically I haven't a clue?

Also, anyone in the Malmesbury/Chippenham area, any ideas where the best place is to go on a shed hunt? I want a good quality one with more than average thick walls, etc, but not one that will need a mortgage.

Ant ideas please folks??? :?


----------



## Lons (21 Jul 2018)

Mike will be along to advise I'm sure and his thread is worth reading.

Being a flat plot is only part of the consideration John. Whether the ground is soil, sand, stony, clay and where the nearest trees and bushes are planted as well as their size and type needs to be factored in. Add to that what machinery and other stuff, heavy timber for example you're likely to put in it and if you whether to future proof are issues.

As a retired builder I'd say a good consolidated hardcore base and 150 thick concrete slab, ideally reinforced would be more than sufficient but there are many many examples of large sheds being installed on 100mm and even 50mm flagstones quite successfully and I have a heavy 5 x 3m shed on 100 concrete which has not moved in the 15 years since I built it despite being within a metre of a beech / hawthorn hedge and stuffed full of heavy materials, lawn tractor, concrete mixer, whacker etc. so go figure :wink: 

cheers
Bob


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Jul 2018)

I had an idea that would be the answer Bob, thank you. I have read most of Mike's threads, both with and without concrete and they are very interesting. It's great that Mike has taken the time and effort to put them on here!

I have had a look at some stuff called Celuplast for the building. I looks great, but at a hell of a price. This is the stuff https://www.celuplast.com/manufactured/ ... -extension. About 11 1/2 grand erected on a steel floor :shock: . So it's back to the wooden version.

At the moment I have no idea as to what soil there is and we won't be the owners for at least 8 weeks. I doubt that the present owners will know either?

Thank you for your reply and I will wait to see if Mike can help? Time is not tight at the mo... We have been in rented for 9 months after our move back from France and my lathe is buried in the shed, so another couple of months won't be too hard to take


----------



## Lons (21 Jul 2018)

I've heard of that but never seen them - interesting.

To put things in perspective though it's not a house, you won't be living in there, unless your other half is like mine and threatens to chuck you out :lol:.

There are only a few essential properties you need for a workshop base IMO ( Mike will likely disagree )

1. That it's solid, stable and doesn't move or crack due to ground conditions.
2. That it will comfortably carry the weight of the structure and contents
3. That it is has a DPM and ideally insulation. 
4. That it will last many years without deteriorating.

What else would you need from a workshop base? I've worked on many older houses with floors that are pretty thin but have stood the test of time without issues.

Times and regs / standards move on for dwellings of course but a workshop is a workshop!


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Jul 2018)

I suppose one of the advantages with it is that it is insulated, very much so if you believe what they say, and for the price I quoted they would be doing the erection. But as I said it is just too much to pay unless Ernie gives us a big pressie :mrgreen:


----------



## MikeG. (21 Jul 2018)

ONly got a sec. 4.5x3m on decent ground (no clay, loam, tree roots) then you could get away with 100 thickness. However I would recommend you made it 150 deep, (and as always, to finish 50mm above ground level.


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Jul 2018)

"ONly got a sec."

Then thank you for spending it here Mike! :mrgreen: 

6" it will be then. It is going to be a few months off yet as we ain't in situ yet, just looking forward to it!! Now I think I will spend some more time rubbing down my Fougar Magister. They can't touch you for it if you do it in private :shock: :shock:


----------



## TopCat 32 (22 Jul 2018)

hi John, are you putting a wooden base on the concrete pad, or will the pad be your floor?, if a base only i suggest 150mm is plenty , being in the concrete industry suggest a GEN1 mix will be fine, or are you mixing yourself? any reputable supplier will know what a Gen 1 is (there seems to be a trend for a lot of firms now buying these volumetric mix on site trucks and putting anything in it from recycled concrete to glass chippings). if you are using it as your floor and want a float finish , suggest you up the cement content, you will get a better finish, Gen 3 will be fine, probably only about 5-7 quid a M3 more anyway and as you will need about 2X M3 no brainer really, just i thing if float finish , dont make it to wet thinking this will make it easier to lay, it will , but the water rises to the top with cement and when dry it is prone to "dusting up", you will be surprised at how many people call in saying there pad is dusting up,when asked if the added water on site the reply is nearly always yes, a 70 slump or S2 is best


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jul 2018)

Ta TC. We are having some other work done on the bungalow. A garage flattened and a bedroom built in place of it so I will probably get the builder to do the slab for the workshop as well? We are going to see an architect next week to see about the plans for that. He's the brother of an acquaintance of ours and highly recommended. I have a arthritic neck so have to watch what I'm doing or I would have tackled it. It's a sod getting old init :shock: 

The idea is to get my workshop done so that I will be able to empty my kit out of the garage then get the bedroom sorted. After all, there are priorities ain't there :roll: :mrgreen: 

We didn't find out about the architect until Saturday, after I started this thread.


----------



## Lons (22 Jul 2018)

> Now I think I will spend some more time rubbing down my Fougar Magister.



:lol: Had to look that up.


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jul 2018)

1 of my other main passions is R/C gliders. Always radio and sometimes controlled :? :shock: 

This is my Magister, a few years back and some TLC is needed now :lol:


----------



## Lons (22 Jul 2018)

I used to build and fly control line combat wings when I was a kid, always wanted RC but couldn't afford that and ww tools out of my Saturday job and paper round money. That was great fun trying to chop lumps off the opponents tail streamers.  

Did build an RC helicopter about 20 years ago but many crashes and costly rotors made me sell it. Have been tempted by modern plastic helis and drones but resisted so far. :lol:


----------

